# Game 48: Bucks @ Heat (2/1/10 7:30PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Monday, February 1st, 2010 | 7:30 pm | TV: Sun Sports*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

[url=http://www.nba.com/playerfile/dwyane_wade/index.html?nav=page][/url] 



*Heat Bench*
Mario Chalmers
Daequan Cook
James Jones
Joel Anthony
Carlos Arroyo
Jamaal Magloire
Udonis Haslem
Dorell Wright
Yakhouba Diawara​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Back to back games vs the Bucks. This time in Miami. Got 3 tough games coming up this week on the road so we have to win this one and start to make the climb back up the standings since we're in the 8th spot right now.

Hopefully Brandon Jennings' quote about calling Charlie Bell the D-Wade stopper gets back to Wade.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yeah, hope Wade heard that one. Hopefully it bites Jennings like Beas' comments against the 'Cats bit us.

We are now 8th in the East, and Bucks are breathing down our neck...we need to create some seperation. Whether we finish 5th or 8th doesnt matter a whole lot, but we need to guarantee a playoff berth.

Hopefully Mike is back in the starting lineup. We need his scoring badly, and he should have a favourable matchup with Mbah a Moute. Warrick could be trouble again, though.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

8th in the east.. good lord


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

LOL at W2M updating the Bucks logo cause roux told him too :laugh:


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

thats respect right there


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

It's cause your name is green!


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

I thought it was Mr. Belvidere that did it


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Bogut is on fire this season.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

_*Injuries: Good news for Beasley, not for Chalmers

Miami Heat By Ira Winderman*

*South Florida Sun Sentinel*

The Miami Heat received mixed results from MRIs taken Sunday on ailing forward Michael Beasley and sidelined guard Mario Chalmers.

*The test on Beasley's hyperextended right knee came back negative, with the starting power forward possibly to return as soon as Monday night's game against the Milwaukee Bucks at AmericanAirlines Arena.*

*The MRI on Chalmers, however, showed a partial tear in his sprained left thumb, putting the backup point guard out indefinitely, quite possibly through the NBA All-Star break, which ends Feb. 15.*

Beasley was injured during the first quarter of Wednesday night's road loss to the Toronto Raptors, missing Friday night's road victory over the Detroit Pistons and Saturday's loss in Milwaukee.

Chalmers was injured during the second quarter of the loss in Detroit.

Joel Anthony has started in Beasley's place the past two games, the only games Beasley has missed due to injury during his two seasons since being taken with the No. 2 overall pick of the 2008 NBA Draft by the Heat.

Chalmers' place in the rotation was taken Saturday in Milwaukee by former starting point guard Carlos Arroyo.

Guard Dwyane Wade, who has been battling back spasms, took treatment Sunday at AmericanAirlines Arena and is expected to continue in the starting lineup, having yet to miss time this season._

Looks like Beas should be back, Mario will be out for a few weeks by the sounds. Not that thats really a bad thing, the way he's been playing. Talk about Sophomore slump...wow....


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

MB30 said:


> LOL at W2M updating the Bucks logo cause roux told him too :laugh:





roux2dope said:


> thats respect right there


I actually just found it on a google search and the only thing I had to do with it was resize it. So it only took like a minute to get done


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Hilarious that Charlie Bell probably goes around that locker room touting himself as a Wade stopper. Now I know how Lakers fans feel whenever there's a new "Kobe stopper."


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Good news- Mike is back tonight but is wearing a knee brace that is causing a little discomfort.

Bad news- JO is out tonight. Although maybe Jamaal proves to be a better match up with Bogut

This is from Ira's twitter


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Am I the only one that thinks JO has been a blackhole? Every time he gets it I know a shot is going up, regardless of how poor. It's crazy how many opp. fastbreaks are initiated off of his poorer shots.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Adam said:


> Hilarious that Charlie Bell probably goes around that locker room touting himself as a Wade stopper. Now I know how Lakers fans feel whenever there's a new "Kobe stopper."


I really doubt thats the case, Charlie Bell is a class act, i doubt he would think like that at all, comparing him to rueben patterson is just silly, it was just brandon Jennings messing around


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

The Heat are looking like they have a pretty good chance to miss the playoffs? Is Beasley back tonight? He is sorely needed.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Adam said:


> Am I the only one that thinks JO has been a blackhole? Every time he gets it I know a shot is going up, regardless of how poor. It's crazy how many opp. fastbreaks are initiated off of his poorer shots.


No, you are not. I think Magloire is the best C on this team over all and should be starting. Instead he gets no playing time.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Heated said:


> The Heat are looking like they have a pretty good chance to miss the playoffs? Is Beasley back tonight? He is sorely needed.


Yeah, I won't get to watch this game tonight so make sure you guys post a lot so I can read all about how he scored 10 points in 7 minutes then went to the bench.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

DWade stopper, huh?


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade 11
Everyone else 0


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

PoetLaureate said:


> Wade 11
> Everyone else 0


that for the most part is how Miami wins games


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

^ its not a bad strategy..lol


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

also if you want to know why we are a below average team. You guys cant stop Bogut yet we keep chucking up jump shots, its pathetic.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

This team really sucks, they need to make a move. Nothing short of amazing we were over .500 this point in the season. We'd be contending with the Nets for worst team if Wade wasn't on the team.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Why do we keep letting this team and Hakim Warrick punk us?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

17% FG?

Yeah, we suck.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Warrick is just hitting tough jumpers, can't really do anything there. The 3-17 shooting on the other end though...


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

lol, Dorell couldn't have picked a worse spot on the floor to dribble to


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

I havent watched alot of heat games, but Arroyo clearly looks like your best pg, why doesnt he start?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Kinda surprising that the refs are keeping us in this one. We're down 2 pts with half the FGs.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Ugh, this is ugly.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

roux2dope said:


> I havent watched alot of heat games, but Arroyo clearly looks like your best pg, why doesnt he start?


Politics and our "defensive identity." He's clearly the best point, at least offensively.

Chalmers and Alston, at least in theory, spread the floor a little better.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

This team is an eye sore. Who plays uglier basketball?


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Beas struggling with his shot but getting to the line


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

^ Where he isnt finishing, :laugh:

Ah well, its only a 5pt game with Wade on the bench. We should make a run to close the half out.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice foul, Dwyane. Thats crap.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I wish our offense didnt make it look like there were 6 players on defense


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We are sometimes comically bad. Just bad!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

"Heat bending rims with their 3 point shooting." Nobody disses the Heat better than their own broadcast team.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

That was a tough score by Wade. He's really working hard to get points right now. That forced floater he shot the last time down was a typical, can't-get-his-shot-off Wade shot.

Another tough score for Dwyane. Wow. 

This is not looking good.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Magloire, please!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Joel allows a 3 point play, Magloire would have probably broken his nose


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

roux2dope said:


> I havent watched alot of heat games, but Arroyo clearly looks like your best pg, why doesnt he start?


Yeah, and our best C is Jamal Magloire, but you can't tell Spoelstra these things. He's a stubborn little weasel.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Way to be down 10 at home to the Bucks while shooting 32%, guys.

Riles - save us please, swing a deal.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Heated said:


> Yeah, and our best C is Jamal Magloire, but you can't tell Spoelstra these things. He's a stubborn little weasel.


I have made it well known that i cant stand Magloire, but when you are playing against a quality scoring big like bogut he gives you the best chance defensively, he at least takes up space, Bogut is just moving your bigs around whereever he wants


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

haha, magloire banks in the free throw


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

If only there were more fans at the arena to boo the **** out of this team


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Pound-for-pound the most annoying team to root for: The Miami Heat.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

This product is garbage. Definitely need a trade to keep fans interest and keep Dwyane's eyes from wandering. This is too ugly, and we're going to be out of the Playoffs soon.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

To avoid having to light my eyes on fire I'm going to go take a shower and hope things feel different.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I can't believe Spo called a timeout and got Beasley in there for that final offensive possession. Of course the set was still Wade iso, but its a start.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Looking at the boxscore is an eyesore, and a telling tale.

Only 4 Heat players have made baskets tonight: Wade, Beas, Haslem and Arroyo.

3 starters have scored 0 points.

Tell me what other team in the NBA has this problem?

Am I alone in think that if rather Arroyo, Wright and Magloire than Alston, QRich and Anthony?


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

@ Boston @ Cleveland @ Chicago vs Houston @ Atlanta next five. We should be out of the playoffs after that stretch.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nothing like a 27.5% shooting half to get the fans into it...


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

MB30 said:


> Am I alone in think that if rather Arroyo, Wright and Magloire than Alston, QRich and Anthony?


No, I agree 100% with that line up.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Just be thankful the Bucks missed their first 10 shots adn fell behind 11-0, cause you have been outscored by 27 since about 7 minutes left in the first quarter... the Bucks are playing a zone defense right now, you guys need some shooters to get you back into this one. If you decide to keep taking it to the hoop Bogut will just be sitting thee waiting for you


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Beasley is usually the zone killer...but we'll see. It used to be in conjunction with Cook, but he died.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

One of the big issues with this team is the fact that our first big off-the-bench is Joel Anthony. He is just not an NBA talent. There's a clear double standard at play when Joel is praised ad nauseam for being a one-dimensional shot blocker, and Mike is being constantly criticized and benched because he's a supposed one-dimensional offensive player. C


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

They haven't really been getting it to Beasley in the middle, instead chucking up bad threes which Milwaukee is daring them to shoot. You can see all their defenders playing much closer to Beasley than the shooters making it hard to get him the ball in the middle of the zone.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Rafer is playing absolutely terrible right now. He missed Beasley on the screen and roll and just coughed it up again on a 3 on 2 fast break. Joel continues to flail around on offense.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Holy **** that was an incredible move by Beasley


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Why did Beasley get taken out!?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Man, Rafer...wow....


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bang. Bang. Bang.

Game over boys and girls.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Look at Bell school Wade on both ends, back-to-back-to-back.

Someone needs to send Dwyane a humble pie.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Nice job Wade, you had your guy beat but had to pull back and shoot that 3 leading to a wide open fastbreak 3


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

"ANOTHER pass by Wade! Well Dwyane's not forcing it."

shut up Eric Reid just shut up I hate you so much


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

MB30 said:


> Why did Beasley get taken out!?


I'm going to pretend Spo plans to play him for the entire 4th, giving him a rest now


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

A year or two ago I proposed a Bogut trade thinking he still had upside and would help us a lot after looking at his numbers. I was shot down and told he sucks. Not sure if that was here, the other board, or both.



MB30 said:


> Am I alone in think that if rather Arroyo, Wright and Magloire than Alston, QRich and Anthony?


You are alone in being able to decipher the first part of that statement (lol), but not alone with that lineup. Arroyo fell out of favor for me for a little while, but he is my favorite PG here by default. 2010 can't come soon enough.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Another Wade 3

Another Milwaukee fast break


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Heated said:


> @ Boston @ Cleveland @ Chicago vs Houston @ Atlanta next five. We should be out of the playoffs after that stretch.


L, L, L, W, L. Best case scenario? I suppose would could possibly take that Chicago game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Just turned the game on for the 1st time...WTF!? This team is horrible.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bogut should be an All-Star, seriously.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Quite sad that someone watching basketball for the first time today might very well conclude Charlie Bell is better than Dwyane Wade.

Mickey Riley, how do you feel about not signing a Flip Murray/Von Wafer/Jerry Stackhouse now? Still think Daequan will do a fantastic job filling that kind of role or do you realize now you've taken a huge dump on your fans?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

In positive news, I bought a PS3 today, might just set that up and get going now.

**** THIS


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I am getting sick of this mickey mouse announcing crew, I want to hear some criticism. They are sitting there dumbfounded and just going "man, Milwaukee's a bad matchup!"


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Jace said:


> In positive news, I bought a PS3 today, might just set that up and get going now.
> 
> **** THIS


Hope you got Demon's Souls, that would be the perfect game to blow off some steam


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

MB30 said:


> Beasley is usually the zone killer...but we'll see. It used to be in conjunction with Cook, but he died.


I lol'd.









*
Daequan Cook
(Nov. 2008 - Feb. 2009)*


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yeah, I might hit Demons Souls tonight...

Rileys been very quiet/


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

PoetLaureate said:


> I am getting sick of this mickey mouse announcing crew, I want to hear some criticism. They are sitting there dumbfounded and just going "man, Milwaukee's a bad matchup!"


They fear getting those championship rings they wear to every game, as if they had any part in winning those, taken away.

Every coach should just follow Scott Skiles' defense against Wade.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, just looked at the boxscore. Rafer's numbers make me miss Quinny


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

PoetLaureate said:


> Joel continues to flail around on offense.


Honestly. Too often our offensive sets/movement result in him getting the ball way out of what you'd call his "scoring" range. Its mega ugly.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Cook needs to make 7 threes in a row



RIGHT NOW


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I wonder what the lowest 3pt% has been for a player competing in the 3pt competition? If DQ gets to defend his title, there's a chance he could be under 30% from 3 on the season.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

If every team played all of their games against us, every player left off the All Star team would be considered a snub.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

PoetLaureate said:


> Hope you got Demon's Souls, that would be the perfect game to blow off some steam


I just picked up these three:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

^Well you should be set for the next month and a half then


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This team enforced this:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:laugh:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

_Miami starting forward Quentin Richardson hasn't topped the 10-point scoring mark in 14 of his past 17 games._

wow...


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Another terrific 6 of 22 from the 3 tonight


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I found footage of Spoo's post-game, locker room speech. This time he really focused on a particular buzz word:






EDIT: Thanks W2B, I thought I tried that...


----------



## 4putt (May 21, 2008)




----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, that was sick!


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

that play by beasley was sick, one of the few times i have seen someone make moute look bad


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Whoah, Beas...dude has more athleticism than he is given credit for.

He's done some amazing moves this year.

Also, Beas needs to go the spin move more often. He goes left off the drive almost exclusively, which is a shame considering we know he's got that right hand and spin move up his sleeve.

He should work with Zo on back-to-the-basket moves also.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

We suck.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade2Bease said:


> They fear getting those championship rings they wear to every game, as if they had any part in winning those, taken away.
> 
> Every coach should just follow Scott Skiles' defense against Wade.


Those guys really got championship rings? :wtf: I didn't know that. That may be worse than hanging Jordan's jersey.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Yes and they look ridiculous on them. The rings look like they weigh 4 lbs and they are about 9 sizes too big for them. I noticed they always hold the microphones with the hand that they have the rings on, too. Such wanna-be stuff


----------

